# ★OVZ VPS Servers★High Quality UK VPS Servers★Save 80% - Limited Offer!★



## DMMediaLtd (Jun 30, 2016)

*Here we have a special offer for VPS Board Members that will blow your socks off we only have Limited Stock! We are giving all new customers who sign up this week 80% off your first month with us!!*


*To get this fantastic deal simply select a qualifying deal link below & the discount with automatically apply at the checkout - does not include our Squirrel VPS.*


Our VPS Servers are hosted in the UK connected to multiple 10GB Connections.




> Mouse VPS2 Cpu Cores512MB Ram30GB Diskspace2000GB Bandwidth1 IP Address£3.60 Regular Monthly Price | £0.72 First Month!Order Now|More Info!






> Hamster VPS3 Cpu Cores1GB Ram60GB Diskspace2000GB Bandwidth1IP Address£5.98 Regular Monthly Price | *£1.20* First Month!Order Now|More Info!






> Chipmunk VPS4 Cpu Cores2GB Ram100GB Diskspace2000GB Bandwidth1IP Address£11.98 Regular Monthly Price | £2.40 First Month!Order Now|More Info!






> Squirrel VPS6 Cpu Cores4GB Ram200GB Diskspace2000GB Bandwidth2IP Address£23.98 Per MonthOrder Now|More Info!



*Included with all plans:*
- 7 Day Money Back Guarantee
- 99.9% Network Uptime Guarantee
- 24/7 Support
- Ticket Support
- Connectivity - 1GB/s
- Openvz
- TUN/TAP Enabled
- Virtualizor Control Panel
- Over 15+ Templates
- Instant Activation!
- Work with a Fully Accredited UK VAT Registered Company

D & M Digital Creations Terms and Conditions

If you have any questions just give us a shout at [email protected] or give us a call on 03301 13 14 15 (open GMT 9:00 - 17:00)

Try us today!!

*Our plans start from just £3.60 per month, all our plans come with a fair trial 7 day money back guarantee, All plans are INCLUSIVE of UK VAT applied to all EU Sales (outside EU VAT will be deducted at checkout!) *

D & M Digital Creations LtD | ICO Data Protection Registration ZA141448| UK VAT Number GB 229 8200 07


----------

